# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  India's travel destination

## pravinshere

To learn about India and various tourist places in it, please visit the following link

----------


## GFI

India have vast selection of places for visiting and some are listing top in the world especially Kerala which is one of the most attractive destinations in the world and best for excursion. It is identified for its attractive beaches and extensive backwaters.
I’d definitely recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## ethunhant

India is one of the most vibrant places with a rich heritage and stunning and quite colorful history. Due to its size, location, and rich history, the quantity of notable India travel destinations is incredible. Summers in India are the appropriate time to pack your bags for a summer vacation tour. Delhi, the capital city of India, is an important tourist place to visit in India.

----------


## peat

Indian sub continent is actually a travelers paradise. From snow capped mountains to vast coastline to sand desert you can find every kind of landscape here.

----------


## davidmike794

Winter is one of the best seasons in India for travel and vacationing. Breathtaking beauty of Himalayan mountains, ample snowfall, panoramic natural views, frozen lakes, bonfire, winter festivals, adventure sports, and skiing facilities make India a popular winter destination for all sections of tourists with diverse flavors.Broadly speaking there are two types of vacation preferences in winter- destinations which have a warm climate and destinations which have heavy snowfall during the winter season. The diversified land of India offers both the extremes at the same time, thus making it a prime attraction for both domestic and international tourists looking to revitalize their mind, body, and soul.There are a wide array of options available for tourists who are looking to experience a dream winter vacation in India.

----------


## mikehussy

Top 10 travel destinations in India.
1. Agra
2. Jaipur
3. Goa 
4. Kashmir
5. Kanyakumari
6. Delhi
7. Ajanta Ellora
8. Darjeeling
9. Kerala
10. Mysore






Cheap flights to Nigeria

----------


## antony

Its a great place to visit. I will recommend following places to visit here: Kashmir, Shimla, Kasauli, Goa, Taj Mahal, Kerala.. All these places are just awesome....

----------


## alinawatson38

India is really beautiful country as well as there are many amazing destination like Taj Mahal, Hampi, Red ford & Fatehpur Sikri. Those make India's a best travel destination country but well My favorite destinations in India is Goa

----------


## lennonrowen

India is fully travel country and there are lots of destinations for travelling. But I most like Kashmir and Goa.

----------


## danielhuerta

In India, i think South India is the most beautiful travel location.The breathtakingly beautiful destinations are the true storehouses of South India at its best. South India has everything to offer from pilgrimage to Ayurveda and therapy centres, palm fringed beaches to shimmering rivers and enchanting places. Tour South India will make you surprisingly enjoyable throughout your tour.

----------


## johan

India is very beautiful country & there is so many beautiful place for vacation Goa, Kerala & Rajasthan are most famous tourist place in India.

----------


## shirleyrader

There are many travel destinations in India. South India Tour attractions are worth visiting places. Never miss to visit those places.

----------


## Rosieblake

Tourist Destinations:
1.Agra 
2.Jaipur 
3.Kashmir 
4.Kumarakom
5.Kanyakumari 
6.Mysore
7.Darjeeling 
8.Goa
9.Khajuraho 
10.Jorhat 

Tourist States:
1.Uttar Pradesh 
2.Rajasthan
3.Jammu&Kashmir 
4.Kerala
5,Tamilnadu 
6.Karnataka
7.West Bengal 
8.Himachal Pradesh
9.Goa 
10.Maharashtra

----------


## claudiacarbis

thanks@Rosieblake, a great work has been done by you. Its really nice & helpful list of Tourist Destinations & Tourist States.
hotellasuite

----------


## TanyaVyas

The beautiful and fabled land of India is known for its extremes, history and enormous diversity. The country is still one of the most popular travel destinations in the world and attracts backpackers, cultural and spiritual seekers or just those in search of a good party. Love it or hate it, your trip to India is guaranteed to be one of the most memorable experiences of your life. I’ve been privileged to have spent much of my time in this incredible country, here are my personal recommendations for the Top 10 places to visit in India:

1. Agra
2. Shimla
3. Goa
4. Mumbai
5.Guwahati
6. Auroville
7. Saiha
8. The backwaters of Kerala
9. Kodaikanal
10. Ukhrul 
11. Sikkim
12. Gingee
13. Darjeeling
14. Meghalaya etc....

 :Smile:

----------


## mariochaffin

With a wide range of tourism options offering brilliant insights into India and its historical, cultural, religious, architectural and natural heritage, there's no dearth of riveting tourist attractions of India across length and breadth. First-hand observations into the lives of vibrant potpourri of people of different states, languages, religions, and cultural backgrounds serve as a captivating window to the binding factors of diversity in India. Witnessing the enduring essence of the sacred River Ganges and the life that exists around it and the everlasting beauty of Taj Mahal, one of the Seven Wonders of the World, are once-in-a-lifetime opportunities for many of us. 
Agra Fort
Taj Mahal
Qutub Minar
Haryana
Arunachal Pradesh
Tawang
Nagaland , the tourist destinations in India is never ending...

----------


## cahillcahill

Travel to India can take different flavors: a spiritual journey or a trekking adventure, a soul-searching retreat or a fun filled holiday, a passport to the ancient past or an encounter with the mighty Himalayas.In India North India as a lot of places to see like Jammu& Kashmir, Punjab, Uttar Pradesh, Himachal pradesh etc.. North India Tour gives you the glimpse of North Indian culture, heritage and traditions. North India Tourism will take you to a journey of lifetime. Through North India Tour you will see the historical India, wild life in India, beaches of India, historical monuments of India, etc. North India Tourism shows you the religions of India, which is an important part of India.

----------


## georgiaseverson

Manali, the picturesque hill station in the state of Himachal Pradesh has garnered a lot of fame since it is one of the most scenic areas in North India. The city offers endless sightseeing options to the astute traveler. Manali is a travelers' paradise for nature lovers, honeymooners, and other tourists. Manali Tour offers endless sightseeing options to the astute traveler.

----------


## BartonDenley

In India I have visited Leh in Jammu & Kashmir, Varanasi in Uttar Pradesh, Manali in Himachal Pradesh, Darjeeling in West Bengal, Jaisalmer in Rajasthan, Bangalore in Karnataka, Agra in Uttar Pradesh, Mumbai in Maharashtra and Jaipur in Rajasthan. These are such a nice places.

----------


## caarzonrent

Here are some of the best tourist attractions in India:
*Shimla (Himachal Pradesh)*
A best popular tourist attractions in India, Shimla is often referred to as the "Queen of Hills," a term coined by the British. Located in north-west Himalayas at an average altitude of 2.205 meters (7.234 ft), the city of Shimla, covered with forests of pine, rhododendron, and oak, experiences pleasant summers and cold, snowy winter.
*Jaisalmer (Rajasthan)*
Jaisalmer is the quintessential desert town. The yellow sandstone walls of the “Golden City” rise from the Thar desert like a scene from the Arabian Nights while the Jaisalmer Fort crowns the city. Uncontrolled commercialism has dampened the beautiful vision of Jaisalmer, but even with all the touts and tour buses, it remains one of the most popular tourist attractions in India.
*Goa*
Goa has two main tourist seasons: winter and summer. In the winter time, tourists from abroad (mainly Europe) come to Goa to enjoy the wonderful climate. In summer (which, in Goa, is the rainy season), tourists from all over India come to spend the holidays.
*The Ajanta & Ellora Caves in Maharashtra,*
Ajantha & Ellora are 28 – 30 rock-cut cave monuments created during the first century BC and 5th century AD, cave paintings and sculptures considered to be masterpieces of both Buddhist religious art and universal pictorial art.
*Kerala Backwaters*
Kerala  is a popular tourist destination famous for its backwaters, Ayurvedic treatments and tropical green plants. Kerala has a Human Development Index is higher than all other states in India.

----------


## dwightallen

India is a land of great multiplicities in almost every aspect and every walk of human life. This is the place, where from one of the oldest religions of the world i.e. Hinduism has sprouted.  Kodaikanal is a picture of tranquility and beauty. It is amongst the few hill stations in Tamil Nadu. Kodaikanal is situated in the Western Ghats, amidst the Palani Hills in the state of Tamil Nadu. Kodaikanal is a precious spot for the tourist in the Indian subcontinent. A Kodaikanal tourist places is the princess of hill stations which attracts large number of tourists from far and wide places ever year.

----------


## coolnarayan007

In India you can see the lot of destinations for visit. The famous and most visited destinations are like Kashmir, Himachal Pradesh, Goa, Rajasthan and Kerala. These all the destinations are most beautiful and many historical and natural places for visit.

----------


## davidsmith36

I like the North part of India as I traveled here several times. I am sure south part has beautiful scenery as well. looking forward to visit south as on my next journey to India

----------


## sankalppatil732

Foreign tourist, The Ministry of Tourism, Government of India has taken lot of innovative ... of India, to promote India as a high-value, up-market tourist destination.

----------

